# Aggression towards other dogs



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

So my dog used to be a puller I've been able to correct that now it's getting better and better but at this stage it's gotten already a lot better then it was.
But the problem with other dogs still remains if I'm walking and he sees another dog he goes nuts starts pulling and barking, but the wierd thing is he does only with a few dogs, other dogs I've been able to correct it, other dogs it just doesn't work, when i stopped him from pulling i used the tree approach but using that approach with the aggression doesn't work cause he'll bark anyway  and if i go the other direction doesn't work either cause most of the time the dog is coming towards me so if i run back it only means more time with the other dog, so I really don't know what to do, I'm considering a prong just for when he meets other dogs, but i kinda don't wanna go down that road.

I think he just needs to socialize with other dogs but there's no dog parks around here and i don't know anyone with a dog, so I kinda have to fix it on the road, anyone got any good advice?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I've got the same problem with my gsd, perfect walker til he see's another dog, then he just goes nuts. He did great in obedience around other dogs, is fine at the vet when he see's them, problem is only on walks. I agree with you, I don't wanna go with anything that would cause pain. Like you, I dont have any friends with dogs. Has he ever been attacked or bitten by another dog. Mine has had numerous encounters with loose dogs running up and barking at us so I dont know if I'll ever be able to correct the problem. I feel for you and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Check out the booklet "Fiesty Fido", by Dr. Patricia McConnell. It may give both of you some insight.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to look into getting that.


----------

